
Ask HN: Anyone know how to export raw data out of Google Analytics? - HeyShayBY
I want to export it to an excel or CSV file so I can run my own algorithms on it.
Anyone know an easy way to export the raw data??<p>Thanks!
======
JonoW
Look into Google BigQuery, it can suck up hit-level data from GA so you can
query it how you want. I'd imagine you can export data how you want. Its not
free though.

------
mattlondon
I think (and I don't know for sure) that the raw hit data is not available due
to your visitors' privacy.

You'd be better off doing processing of your own server logs.

~~~
LoSboccacc
I concur. There's a query explorer here [https://ga-dev-
tools.appspot.com/query-explorer/](https://ga-dev-tools.appspot.com/query-
explorer/) to download post aggregation data, but never heard of it providing
raw data.

If op's planning for the future a number of system exists to collect
analytics, but he'll need to correlate views with ga to deanonimize audiences.
Not impossible, but not the most convenient and will work only from the
implementation day forward

------
SerLava
Anyone know of decent, free server side analytics that can maybe export to GA
or has an interface similar to GA?

------
rfergie
This is only available for premium users

